# Another Fun MI Event on the Horizon



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

FYI: I was at the vet the other day and got the flyer for the Frankemuth Dog Bowl. Its May 28th and 29th. I went last year and it was a lot of fun. I am sure you know about this event though. Just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That is a great event, went last year. Unfortunately this year I have a hunt test the same weekend.  So I can not attend. I highly recommend it, it is worth the drive from our area.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Ann...after today, it looks like we'll be making it a point to make it to River Days. lol Do you have any recommendations on which splashes would be the best to sign Enzo up for?? I think I'd like to put him in 2...maybe 3. Probably Saturday so that Jeff can come, too...let me know. =)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this up - we're getting excited over here! Enzo is signed up for 2 splashes on Saturday and 2 on Sunday. Anyone else going to be there??


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sam you read my mind. I was just about to put something out there. Come on folks come on out!!!! It is supposed to be really nice this weekend, there is a LOT to do down there for the whole family. Rides, concerts, food, ice cream, tall ships, and dock jumping. This is one of my favorite events. 

It starts tonight, but I won't be there before tomorrow. Art and I will be jumping Fri - Sun. 

COME ON DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm debating... >.<

It's either that or driving out to Armada to watch a conformation/obedience trial there. 

My problem is walking Jacks from our car to the Detroit event if there is a lot of traffic and noise. He's been doing better with loud noises, but... he gets skittish walking around small downtowns... he's not a city dog.


----------

